# Stuff for bartering



## mathmonger (4 mo ago)

Is there anything you stock up way more than you need for bartering purposes? What is the go-to alternate currency when stuff hits the fan?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Ammo. I even stock calibers I don't have guns for.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Alcohol will be my go to trade material, I have extra ammo but I don't see it being good for barter in my area.


----------



## mathmonger (4 mo ago)

One Shot said:


> Alcohol will be my go to trade material, I have extra ammo but I don't see it being good for barter in my area.


Great answer. Never crossed my mind. I'm not much of a drinker, but I could definitely see the benefit. Can you be more specific? What type? What size? I sort of have a vague idea that some types of alcohol get better with age?


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

22 lr, booze, bic lighters, tooth brushes, soap ......

Godspeed


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

mathmonger said:


> Great answer. Never crossed my mind. I'm not much of a drinker, but I could definitely see the benefit. Can you be more specific? What type? What size? I sort of have a vague idea that some types of alcohol get better with age?


I have bottles of Vodka, Whiskey, Taquila, E&J Brandy and some wine the bottles range from .750 mil to 1 liter, I'm not much of a drinker anymore maybe six beers a year. Unopened glass bottles of alcohol doesn't go bad for decades as long as they're not the mini plastic bottles. 
I believe that the alcohol won't age once it's bottled, my in-laws are wine snobs and they say some of the expensive wine does if stored properly....The last wine I had was a few bottles of Boone's farm Strawberry hill and a little Annie Green springs in the 70's when I was 19 yrs old and after that fiasco I have never drank wine again.

Some of the Mini bottles (1 shot size) or the pint size might be a better barter item.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

I understand the barter concept but hesitate to let others know I have surplus of any kind. Feels like leaving a 'supplies here!' trail for them and anyone witnessing transactions and people quickly take on an attitude of entitlement.


----------



## mathmonger (4 mo ago)

KellyDude said:


> I understand the barter concept but hesitate to let others know I have surplus of any kind. Feels like leaving a 'supplies here!' trail for them and anyone witnessing transactions and people quickly take on an attitude of entitlement.


Yeah. Obviously it's better if you just have everything you need and don't tell anybody. But you never know. Maybe good to keep the Bartering option open. And you can say you have one bottle of whiskey. You don't have to tell anybody you have 50 of them. 

But if you think it's better to put limited money and storage space toward stuff you'll actually use, that is tough to argue.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Bartering doesn't mean you 'set up shop and hang out a shingle'. You can simply find something you would like to acquire, then make on offer to barter for it.

"Hey, I see you have *_*. Would you trade a *_* for it?" You don't say, "I happen to be sitting on a pallet of ____ so I can spare some."

My advice is to not worry about barter items until you're very confident you've got yourself set.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Never liked the ammo for barter. Figure once you give up the ammo it will be used against you.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

You're assuming I'm bartering with strangers. It IS possible to barter with allies.


----------



## mathmonger (4 mo ago)

Chipper said:


> Never liked the ammo for barter. Figure once you give up the ammo it will be used against you.


The problem I see with ammo is that it is only valuable in a war-like situation where people are doing so much shooting that they run out. In a more typical diaster, something like hurricane Ian, sure there might be looters or whatever, but it's not like bullets are suddenly super valuable.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I guess hunting, self-defense and training aren't needed when SHTF.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Products to support vices and hygiene.
These will always be sought after and highly prized when things get tough.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I guess hunting, self-defense and training aren't needed when SHTF.


That's going to depend on the area and type of situation, my area is Ag and most of the local farmers/diary guys I know are well armed and know how to shoot. We are very limited on game because of location but having a neighbor/friend with a diary we'd have beef and he's also into prepping and we've talked about the what if's and have some good plans.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

One Shot said:


> ... most of the local farmers/diary guys I know are well armed and know how to shoot...


Which merely proves my point.



One Shot said:


> ...but having a neighbor/friend with a diary we'd have beef...


Assuming they can protect it.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Which merely proves my point.
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming they can protect it.


His family would have no problem protecting it, neighbors around here stocked up on ammo during Obama's Administration and prior to the Calif Ammo law. If ammo did turn into the new currency in a shtf situation I'll be setting good.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

I'm a non-fiction kinda guy but recently have been reading post-EMP novels and the portrayal of humanity and situations are uncomfortably real.
They have some utility for preppers using 'what ifs' for preparing.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

When you look at the lawlessness happening today in large democrat run cities, you get a good feel for what to expect in aftermath of a SHTF event.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

paraquack said:


> When you look at the lawlessness happening today in large democrat run cities, you get a good feel for what to expect in aftermath of a SHTF event.


That's right. All you have to do is look at what happened after Katrina. Even the police were found looting at Walmart.

As for preps, I try to keep it simple and stick to what I think my family will actually need. No bartering here, probably. There's few people I'd trust enough to barter with. After the SHTF, I want to be seldom seen for as long as possible.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

mathmonger said:


> Is there anything you stock up way more than you need for bartering purposes? What is the go-to alternate currency when stuff hits the fan?


Mini bottles of booze.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

KellyDude said:


> I'm a non-fiction kinda guy but recently have been reading post-EMP novels and the portrayal of humanity and situations are uncomfortably real.
> They have some utility for preppers using 'what ifs' for preparing.



Big non-fiction fan too. Try Dan Kurzman's The Bravest Battle if you haven't already. 

Not a prepper book but one gets a real lesson on the strength of the human spirit when all seems to be lost. 

Godspeed


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

I like the scene in The book of Eli where Eli is able to trade for a charge of his battery with some KFC wet naps sealing the deal. I can imagine something portable but useful like paper matches, Band-Aids, alcohol wipes and tea bags making it into my SHTF wallet.


----------



## jasonv (Oct 4, 2020)

alcohol tobacco and ammo, 12 gauge and 22lr


----------



## Rolex-20001 (3 mo ago)

mathmonger said:


> Is there anything you stock up way more than you need for bartering purposes? What is the go-to alternate currency when stuff hits the fan?


The shot bottle of Alcohol as wqell as junk siver. I have 2 freeze dyers to do beef, pork, chicken, and veggies. The 3rd dryer will be here next week.
I dont barter weapons or ammo too easy for them to be used on you.


----------



## West Coast explorer (Apr 5, 2020)

Hey guys here in WA State, we have the extra essentials for bartering. We barter with a few neighbors and my friends right now, who will join us, when SHTF. We have lots of alcohol…we don’t drink.
We have extra tools because most people don’t have any and don’t know how to use them. We have lots of nails, screws, tarps etc. when it’s rainy and people will need to cover spaces or themselves, we will trade. For the record, I would never trade ammo. That means that you are dealing with an amateur, who may try something dumb and get themselves hurt. Ian should have taught people another lesson this past week.


----------



## TheDruid (10 mo ago)

Alcohol, cigarettes to trade for what I may need. I’d never trade ammo. Lay low and learn what’s going on.


----------



## mathmonger (4 mo ago)

West Coast explorer said:


> Hey guys here in WA State, we have the extra essentials for bartering. We barter with a few neighbors and my friends right now, who will join us, when SHTF. We have lots of alcohol…we don’t drink.
> We have extra tools because most people don’t have any and don’t know how to use them. We have lots of nails, screws, tarps etc. when it’s rainy and people will need to cover spaces or themselves, we will trade. For the record, I would never trade ammo. That means that you are dealing with an amateur, who may try something dumb and get themselves hurt. Ian should have taught people another lesson this past week.


Tarps. Yeah, that's a really good one.


----------



## Solenya (11 mo ago)

mathmonger said:


> Is there anything you stock up way more than you need for bartering purposes? What is the go-to alternate currency when stuff hits the fan?


I myself don't drink alcohol, but I keep a lot of booze on hand for barter. Or wound sterilization, whichever. I l;ike my barter items to be multi purpose. In a SHTF situation, I'd never barter ammunition. It could all too easliy be used against me.


----------



## mathmonger (4 mo ago)

Solenya said:


> I myself don't drink alcohol, but I keep a lot of booze on hand for barter. Or wound sterilization, whichever. I l;ike my barter items to be multi purpose. In a SHTF situation, I'd never barter ammunition. It could all too easliy be used against me.


100% 

Strong alcohol can clean. It can sterilize. Pain killer. Help you sleep. Drink it for fun. Burn it for fuel. Kill insects. Handy stuff to have for lots of reasons.


----------



## justinsane (4 mo ago)

mathmonger said:


> The problem I see with ammo is that it is only valuable in a war-like situation where people are doing so much shooting that they run out. In a more typical diaster, something like hurricane Ian, sure there might be looters or whatever, but it's not like bullets are suddenly super valuable.


Or to people that realize too late they should've stocked up on it


----------



## justinsane (4 mo ago)

mathmonger said:


> 100%
> 
> Strong alcohol can clean. It can sterilize. Pain killer. Help you sleep. Drink it for fun. Burn it for fuel. Kill insects. Handy stuff to have for lots of reasons.


For that reason I'd say stick with vodka or everclear


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Liquor. I rarely drink alcohol, maybe twice a year and then I am almost always sorry. A local liquor store went out of business and had everything on sale, HUGE discounts. So I purchased a bunch of different stuff. I have seen people go into alcohol withdrawal. It is not only an ugly picture, it can kill. So, in a way, I see bartering alcohol for something else as almost a medical treatment.


----------



## Sherpa Bill (Dec 11, 2017)

Stock up on whatever prepper supplies you can get for cheap and in large quantities. It must be things that will keep for a long time. Shop at "unclaimed freight" type stores. It is good if the amount is MUCH more than you will ever need as long as you have the space to store it. They will usually deal on the price if you "buy it all". Off brand stuff is mostly what they will have so check the quality. I have bungee cords, cable ties, duct tape and super glue in spades around here! Thank you China.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

Let's not forget the power of the dollar. Having cash and a checkbook will help with short term emergency's and even long term someone might bet on the return to normal and take a check made out to them.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

justinsane said:


> For that reason I'd say stick with vodka or everclear


True it needs to be at least 70% alcohol to disinfect. Wine or whiskey only get better with age for long term storage and for higher end clients. If stored incorrectly wine will turn to vinegar which still has its uses.


----------



## WineGuy (3 mo ago)

"Beware of bartering with ammo. It might be returned to you at a high rate of speed!" Honey, tea, coffee. toilet paper, sugar, salt...and any other staples people rely on are great for barter. Not many people have the foresight to stock up on things they use every day and they will miss them VERY quickly. A lot of these are cheap and easy to store.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Agree with the concept you don’t trade or barter ammo. Here are some thoughts I’ve enjoyed making reality,

knives and sharpening tools, 
a still to make alcohol and one for beer, 
containers for booze and other drinks, 
light tools, especially when so cheap it’s silly to pass up, 
bandages, scissor, ointments especially medicated, 
solar chargers, lights, flash lights galore, 
batteries especially the rechargeable kind


----------



## justinsane (4 mo ago)

stowlin said:


> Agree with the concept you don’t trade or barter ammo. Here are some thoughts I’ve enjoyed making reality,
> 
> knives and sharpening tools,
> a still to make alcohol and one for beer,
> ...


I would barter ammo but sadly I was irresponsible and shot it all, except that which was in the magazines when I lost all my firearms in the great flood


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

KellyDude said:


> I understand the barter concept but hesitate to let others know I have surplus of any kind. Feels like leaving a 'supplies here!' trail for them and anyone witnessing transactions and people quickly take on an attitude of entitlement.


you would be bartering with people that have things you need. IE - people that have also prepared or put away different stuff

lets be honest the average inner city drug addict, homeless alcoholic, welfare class single mother, or democratic voter is not going to be the person you are bartering/trading with!!!

the folks you will be bartering with are just as worried about you as you are of them. But if you have a tire they need and they have a spark plug you need.... 

you will not be able to put away stuff for all situations. imagine finding out 3 months into an event you have a bad water filter batch

and another thought - I am not a fan of bartering booze... how many preppers would give up a useful product to get a bottle of cheap whiskey


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Curious that so many believe bartering can ONLY be done with total strangers. It's not like you need to set up a table on the curb like kids do (sometimes) today to sell lemonade with a sign saying, "Guns Ammo Meds."


----------



## WineGuy (3 mo ago)

Maine-Marine said:


> you would be bartering with people that have things you need. IE - people that have also prepared or put away different stuff
> 
> lets be honest the average inner city drug addict, homeless alcoholic, welfare class single mother, or democratic voter is not going to be the person you are bartering/trading with!!!
> 
> ...


Those who are not prepared for reality want to escape reality. And alcohol will provide that temporary escape for many. U won't be bartering with a prepper but with someone who is not prepared!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

WineGuy said:


> Those who are not prepared for reality want to escape reality. And alcohol will provide that temporary escape for many. U won't be bartering with a prepper but with someone who is not prepared!


an unprepared person that is looking to score drink not food is a fool...I do not want to deal with them


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

One will not 'deal' with the unprepared. One should take advantage of them.


----------



## WineGuy (3 mo ago)

Rolex-20001 said:


> The shot bottle of Alcohol as wqell as junk siver. I have 2 freeze dyers to do beef, pork, chicken, and veggies. The 3rd dryer will be here next week.
> I dont barter weapons or ammo too easy for them to be used on you.


3 Freeze Driers?!? WOW... I only have one, but it is going nonstop. You must have a large family or a VERY big appetite!


----------

